# Can I get a aep report



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

I wa sthinking of heading down tonight and staying in till sunday. Was just wondering what the fish are hiting on, and if anyone knows where there are any big cats. If you could give me an up date it would be greatly appricated.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I was down last week and the fishing was slow. Some gills were still on beds but the dinks wouldn't allow my jig to sit long enough for the bigger ones to hit. Caught some bass but no monsters, most were caught on watermelon lizzards and rooster tails. By 10:30 am the fishing really dropped off. Didn't attempt the evening bite. Went catting at a pond we tore them up in last year same time and only caught one 3 # channel. Take 340 off of 284, first pond on right. My dad has been fishing from a boat and they are catching bigger gills at a depth of 10-12 ft. But none the less it was relaxing.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

We hit Ohio Power this morning from 5:30 until 10:00am and did not caught a thing in any of the 5 ponds we fished. This is the first time in 6 Years that I have been fishing there that I have been skunked. We tried everything from Rooster Tails to Rubber worms and everything in between. Not sure the this front coming in has pushed everything real deep but good luck . No more fishing this week though heading to Jamboree


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I plan on making one more trip down this year. Not sure when, probably in August. How was the water level? I went in late July last year and the water at a few ponds was very low and weedy.


----------



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

the water level was down maybe 2' on most ponds but not bad at all. caught many gills and a few bass and crappie but nothing to brag about.


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

I was down there last friday evening and sat morning. We ended up catching quite a few bass. Most were in the 1 lb range. I did catch a 4 lb 12 oz bass though right before dark on friday night. It was caught on one of the main ponds that doesn't require walking to get to. I am waiting on the pictures from a friend to come in and I will post them.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Headed down there this weekend, is campground N (Keffler Camp) open yet? What were they biting on seOHangler? Shad color seems to do well down there but we shall see.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

last time i was down the sign at camp N said closed through 2007 season...i wanting to head down myself if i can get a buddy to go with me


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is a pic of the bass I caught two weeks ago.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

seOHangler, that's a very nice fish. Was that from the bank or jon boat, float tube, etc? If you could give me any other info.... I'd appreciate a PM haha.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

:B 
Good job seOHangler! I'll be heading down this weekend. I too will be hitting some of the easier to get to ponds. We will be taking my canoe which I don't want to haul too far. 

Any one doing any good on the gills down there?:G :F 

Hopefully we won't get :S


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My buddy and I should be going this weekend for our first trip ever to AEP. I don't plan on too much success as we will have to search out ponds and will be stuck on foot fishing the ponds. But it will be a good change of scenery and these columbus lakes have been kicking my butt this year.

Any general tips for a first timer would be appreciated as in what to expect as far as shoreline access, bugs, ticks, vegetation that I'm going to have to plow through. We will be camping one night as well. Anybody got a good campground to stay the night at?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Any general tips for a first timer would be appreciated as in what to expect as far as shoreline access, bugs, ticks, vegetation that I'm going to have to plow through. We will be camping one night as well. Anybody got a good campground to stay the night at?


Wear jeans! Snakes galore down there. I've been down twice so far this summer and have seen a couple dozen.... in the water and out. 

Vegitation was all pretty high a couple weeks ago when I was down. Several ponds have a lot of bank to work with. Mostly the ones around campsites. Campsite K has a large pond right beside it that has plenty of room to fish. Bring some bug spray too. Should be fun though.


----------

